# Necron lady



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

I know it sounds crazy but here it is. comments welcome good or bad. 



















The flying half moon thing is just a counts as destroyer body


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

I hate playing against Necrons but this is a fantastic mini. +Rep from me! WOW!!!


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

I like it clean conversion and good paintjob. It's got a bit of a madonna vibe to it (haggard skeletal showing to much bony protrusion and scary) but in a necron way.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Very original :good:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very good, but slightly disturbing.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very cool. +rep.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thats pretty good. Have some rep.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

It's the TERMINATRIX!!!

Very solid conversion and great use of counts-as! Have some rep for your efforts ^_^


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool model!
I always love to see different/original models in an army.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

haha, very nice! I love the hair, very Necron-y and very creepy!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That's...... surprisingly cool. I kind of scoffed when I saw the thread title but that is quite cool.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

May be it's just me..., but I lol when I saw this! I thought that it looked like a cross-dressing Necron:laugh: That's a great conversion:victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

different definitly, have some rep for some originallity, and great conversion work,


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Very fun, very original and definitely Necron...love the 'hair'~


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys, I thought for sure I would be driven from the village for even suggesting a 'Necron Lady'.


----------



## neoplasma (Jun 27, 2009)

very very original. I'd love to make something like this, can you tell what parts you used and how. but anyway its not everyday you see a necron conversion let alone one this good. :yahoo:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

don't know if I should laugh or be disgusted +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome work man! Not much to comment on other than it's a great looking fig and deserves some rep!


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

neoplasma said:


> very very original. I'd love to make something like this, can you tell what parts you used and how. but anyway its not everyday you see a necron conversion let alone one this good. :yahoo:


looks like green stuff and guitar string for the hair.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow. Ew. and Original. The three words I use to describe you Necro-lady.

Have some +rep, you deserved it!


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I like that conversion a lot. Especially like the medusa-like hair. 

+rep from me too.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Good idea and a good result! Always nice to see "new" ideas that turn out good - have some rep!


----------



## Iron Warrior Khaos (Jul 4, 2009)

original, and very very nice:victory:


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> It's the TERMINATRIX!!!


Says it all!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That is really cool and alluring in a disturbed, Necron, kind of way.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

VERY cool conversion! I think I love her:laugh: +Rep


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

lol looks like the lady decepticon out of transformers 2 cant remember her name but the mini looks amazin dude


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I love it for the fallowing reasons.
1: nothing in the fluff says their aren't necrons with a general female form (To my knowledge).
2:It perfectly fits with the feel of a none converted necron force (Not to sure about the purple though)
3:And of course you did a good job doing the actual conversion woot.


----------

